# Need help cleaning & oiling



## OwnsPitBull (Jul 2, 2011)

Just bought a .40 Smith & Wesson. Have shot a box of rounds thru it. I need help on how to properly clean and lubricate it. Is there a tutorial video on here or could some one tell me how? I would greatly appreciate any help. I am familiar with disassembling my handgun. I have also bought a few various brushes as Hoppers 9 pistol cleaning kit and a bronze brush too. Again thanks in advance for any and all help


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Hoppe's. Check out Lucas Gun Oil. It was designed for heavy machine guns. It's some of the best stuff I've ever used. Most auto parts stores carry it, or you can get it direct from Lucas. You didn't mention which gun you bought. The owners manual should have all the info you need to properly clean and lubricate.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-gunsmithing-other-tips/21199-good-gun-cleaning-info.html

The thread linked above is long, but informative.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the video I used as a guide for my M&P 9. Hope it helps!

YouTube - ‪Cleaning A Smith & Wesson M&P‬‏


----------

